# German Kinetic Web-Side is online again



## JanvdW (Jan 12, 2009)

Karoojager said:


> Dear fellow bowhunter in S.A., the new Web-Side from German Kinetics is online again. *Two dealer in S.A. are registered* and also the new extend SilverFlame broadhead ( probably available in end of January or February ).


Have you got the names of the two dealers?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I guess you first name is Jan:teeth:

Sorry, I made a mistake in my first post:embara:
In S.A. is only one dealer THE BOW SHOP, in Namibia are two dealer what sell this broad heads.
But I am sure Juan in Pretoria will help out.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> I guess you first name is Jan:teeth:
> 
> Sorry, I made a mistake in my first post:embara:
> In S.A. is only one dealer THE BOW SHOP, in Namibia are two dealer what sell this broad heads.
> But I am sure Juan in Pretoria will help out.


South-Africa
THE BOW SHOP
Juan Oosthuizen
Box 211
Menlyn
Pretoria, Gauteng 0063
Tel. 0027- (0)12 99 77761
Fax 0027- (0)12 99 77763
[email protected]


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I may have to invest in 3 x 125gr's

Frank what is postage going to be from Germany to SA?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Approximately 6 weeks :embara:
The fast way is to order the broadheads to Dubai.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Really like the new wider broadhead, thanks for the heads up Frank!


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

6 weeks?

Hey Frank, I don't put the broadheads into a bottle and toss them into the sea.


A few packs of broadheads get shipped by recorded letter post (bubbled envelope or small box). That takes approx. one week to your PO Box.

Only larger orders need to get shipped by parcel post and takes approx. 2 weeks.

Juan is my dealer in SA but also African customers often order directly just by dropping me a mail and pay easily through PayPal.

Yes, I know availability is a pain sometimes but that what we have to live with since the SF are no mass product parts. Each single broadhead gets assembled, spin-checked, finish-sharpened, quality controlled and packed by myself. GK is a one man show and still a hobby.


I just received the blades for the 125 and the new 150 from the grinder and I'm very happy about the quality.
All blades will now come with a "ToughTip", means a smaller radius on the first 5mm of the blades. That tip is not a kind "screwdriver" as on many other designs. 
It still provides a true cut-on-contact and can get re-sharpened with the main blade with one stroke of your sharpening tool once a touch-up is in order.

The new SF 150gr. now comes with the outer geometry of the 125. This allows to leave more steel in the front portion and you are gladly invited to put it through an elephant.
I will load up some pictures on the website soon.

Hopefully I will get the first 125XL blades from the grinding process this week. Can't wait.

Cheers
Markus


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Markus, you can trust me !! 6 weeks is normal for a letter, sometimes if you have luck, the letter need 4 weeks.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

That's not what I experienced.

Get your carrier pigeon some steroids, Frank. 

DB


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I have no carrier pigeon, only a old donkey
Also the postman is mostly drunken if he leave my house:wink:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

karoojager said:


> i have no carrier pigeon, only a old donkey
> Also the postman is mostly drunken if he leave my house:wink:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------

